# Recycled coop.. Feral cat proof



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

1 Trampoline with ripped canvas, 1 old home made rabbit hutch, I made a tunnel for the hens to leave the roost/nest boxes and access the trampoline, then I can move the trampoline around the yard. This was fine until I got more than 4 hens, but I still use it for my juvenile pen. I couldn't afford to buy materials to Build something nice. So a little ******* ingenuity kicked in. 

These pics were several years ago..


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

great idea that...fantastic recycling.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Great use of the tampoline , awesome.


----------



## ricepaddydaddy (Jun 22, 2012)

Good thinking.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Awsome.... I love it.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks y'all.. Now it's my chick pen, I have 60 chicks from 6-12 weeks old in it. ;^)


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

AWESOME!!!!!!! Very impressive!!!!! and look.. they have shade all the time! LOVE IT!


----------



## ronbo (Jul 28, 2012)

I have this same setup. My trampoline has plastic wheels that lets me move it around the yard.


----------

